# What If I ; Question



## speedre9 (Jan 9, 2015)

So, as I continue rebuilding my controller case, I am thinking about the possibility it may fail, since I'm using a Chinese, E Bay sourced board. I smoked one of my Gecko's in the last unit I built. So, I was wondering about this harebrained idea. I have two remaining Gecko 201's and, one E Bay sourced, also Chinese, motor controllers. Is it possible to run a controller with two different units?. :nuts:


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 9, 2015)

speedre9 said:


> Is it possible to run a controller with two different units?. :nuts:




I don't see why not, they all take the same step and direction input.  As long as the power voltages are compatible, it should be fine.


----------

